# WORKGROUP not accessible, but other network functions are OK.



## rasel_007 (Oct 18, 2011)

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Rasel>NBTSTAT -n
Failed to access NetBT driver -- NetBT may not be loaded

C:\Documents and Settings\Rasel>
C:\Documents and Settings\Rasel>IPCONFIG /ALL

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : rasel
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8168/8111 PCI-E Gigabit E
thernet NIC
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1C-C0-AE-B6-80
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.15.241
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.15.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 202.84.33.13
202.84.33.20
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

C:\Documents and Settings\Rasel>


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Welcome to TSF,

I have move your Post and created a New Thread here for you.

DHCP is set to No, shd be Yes.
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No

Please enable DHCP in your LAN settings.
How to Enable DHCP in Windows XP | eHow.com


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Failed to access NetBT driver -- NetBT may not be loaded

NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

it should be enabled not disabled. Wins tab in network properties is where you can enable this.


----------

